# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Вайшнавское медиа >  Серия "По стопам Прабхупады" в DVD качестве

## madhava-murari.das

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные,
примите поклоны.
слава Шриле Прабхупаде.

Серия "По стопам Прабхупады" в DVD качестве
Все 11 дисков
Уникальная видеохроника, прошедшая цифровую реставрацию
Не менее уникальные воспоминания учеников Шрилы Прабхупады
Качайте здесь:

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4a81929...m%20Prabhupady

Уважаемые правообладатели, если считаете, что записи размещены в Интернете напрасно - пишите. Всегда готов к диалогу.

вс Мадхава Мурари дас

----------

